# Some Help Please... Reguarding 'igxpdx32.dll'



## Nemesis_69 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi... i currently have a problem playing 'star wars: empire at war', because of a problem with the intel direct draw associated file 'igxpdx32.dll'. for some reason, whenever i play any significant part of the game (i.e. 'space battles' or large 'land battles'), i get a windows blue screen (which is disturbing...), saying that the file (igxpdx32.dll) has mailfunctioned or something, and that windows has shut down to prevent damage...
i have already made sure that my video/graphics drivers are up-to-date, along with my directx, i have run a defragmentation of my drive, and used CHKDSK aswell (all these things were advised to me by intel usin an automated responce thing... i am still waiting for them to get back to me since none of these things have worked). empire at war is the only game i have experianced this with, so i am not totaly sure what else to do...
if anyone could help with this problem it would be apriciated... ray: 
thanks. :4-cheers:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try the "follow these steps first" link in my sig if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## Nemesis_69 (Feb 22, 2007)

*ok...*

i have already uninstalled the game 2 times and re-installed (and patched the game to 1.05 - newest official patch).... uninstalled graphics drivers once and reinstalled...

my specs are:

- Windows XP Home edition, SP2, with all microsoft updates installed
- Intel Centrino Mobile CPU, 1.7GHZ
- 512 RAM (DDR)
- Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset family Graphics (128 MB)
- 35 GB internal hard drive (with the game installed, it has 20% - 6.5GB free space)
- Directx 9c (latest version - dlded from microsoft when i started gettin problems...)
- nothing on my system is overclocked, as i dont know how nor want to risk damaging my hardware...

Minimum game specs are:

- Windows XP
- Fully compatible Directx 9c compatible video drivers (i checked on intel website, mine is)
- 2 GB free space for instalation and 200mb+ free space for other files
- 256 MB Ram
- Graphics Card Better than or equivilant to Radon 900 (which apparently mine is equivilant)
- 1.0 GHZ Intel or AMD Processor


As you can see my computer fits the basic requirements for the game, and the game DOES RUN, it even runs some of the small land maps without failing... but by this i mean like 2 out of about 50 playable maps...
Although i have verry little understanding of how most things work (i like when they do... good enough for me)... i think the cause of the crashes is some sort of taxing on the graphics card... or more to the point, the directdraw and d3d aspect... by the way i have 'tested' the direct draw and d3d abilitys of my graphics card in dxdiag... and they work...

so i am still in need of help... anything will be appreciated... cheerz


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

minimal specs listed for a game asume a dedicated graphics card.yours is integrated which really isnt made for gaming.when you reinstalled your video drivers did you change the version or use the same one.


----------



## Nemesis_69 (Feb 22, 2007)

i reinstalled my video card driver during my first instalation for my game, then when that didnt work i tryed reinstalling the game and patching again


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you played any other games on your laptop.

edit: i have a feeling the integrated graphics just cant handle it here is a complete list of supported graphics chipsets.as you can see no mention of gma900.

SUPPORTED CHIPSETS: ATI Radeon 7200/7500 family, 8500/9000/9200 family, 9500/9600/9700/9800 family, X300/X600/X700/X800/X850 family, X1K family NVIDIA GeForce 256 family, 2/3/4 family, FX family, 6 family, 7 family


----------



## Nemesis_69 (Feb 22, 2007)

yea... i play all my games on my laptop (since my desktop... broke...)... all my other games work fine... some of the newer ones are a bit slow and a few games i used to play quit to desktop becuase of internal errors... but ive never had windows crash to blue screen because of a game... i have gone to intel's website and asked them what to do (cos hopefully they will be able to tell me somin bout the specific problem), so far with no reply... one of the games i play on my laptop is homeworld 2, which works fine... after a few hours it slows down untill i give the laptop a rest but it is a 3D game like star wars empire at war...


----------



## Nemesis_69 (Feb 22, 2007)

respond to edit:

ok then... looks like ill need to keep savin to build a new desktop (plannin on state of the art graphics... 2 gig+ ram and AMD X2 processor ) to play this... and probrably any other new game that comes along ... thanks anyway pharoah


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you want to build a state of the art pc, then you want an Intel Conroe cpu, as they are ahead of AMD at this time.


----------



## Nemesis_69 (Feb 22, 2007)

well my budget is a few months away from a 'dream desktop' at the moment... i think when i have the money and such i will look deeper into what exactly to get... cos if i choose my stuf now, by the time i get the money together for it, there will be much better things out... as demonstrated by the dual core processor world... its only been a few years at most since dual cores came onto the market, and only recently have they been affordible for a modist income (being a student, building a computer is kinda low down on the priorities at the moment :laugh: ) i heared someware about a quad core processor developed by intel... for servers or something... might look into that when they make a version for normal desktop systems


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

They do have a normal version for desktops, but it's so expensive you don't want to know about it.


----------



## Nemesis_69 (Feb 22, 2007)

yea lol just looked it up after posting that... cheapest one being $1k! however if i come up in the lottery i know itll be on my list lol... but even if i dont a quad core processor will last for a long time and be in with new games up untill they start using a real AI (by that i mean an ai that doesnt just use scripts to tell it to attack or build or somin... it acgtually makes its own mind up... that might become hard to get a processor for lol)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i would have to agree with the conroe those chips rock.however there are supposed to be some cheaper quad cores on the way,but the question is do ya really need it.software is way behind being able to use a quad core.quad cores main advantage right now would be hardcore multitasking.


----------



## mortalspirit (Dec 26, 2007)

I just found a solution. Newest version of driver causes problem so you must install an older version. I hope it works for you mine's version was 6.14.25.50 and i installed an older version 6.14.10.4704 dated 10.6.2006. Everything was fine after that nomore blue screens. Sometimes you must look at past to move on


----------



## vdecarlo2 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the same problem with IGXPDX32.DLL. Where can I find the updated driver?


----------

